# JKD School



## 7starmantis (Aug 14, 2002)

ANyone know a good site with JKD school listings? I'm looking for a good school in east texas if anyone has any info, I would appreciate it


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm also interested.

New York.


----------



## sweeper (Aug 15, 2002)

well oof inosanto.com there's a listing of instructors.. I don't recal the address for the nucleus site though but I think they had a listing too.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *well oof inosanto.com there's a listing of instructors.. I don't recal the address for the nucleus site though but I think they had a listing too. *



Hey, thanks

I'm gonna check it out & see how it goes.

Hey I found some in New York, NY.

I'm gonna give the listing for the Texas fro that person that asked.

& if anyone wants the listing for NY. here it is.


USA NY New York Danny Anderson 212-714-0632 amanyyc@earthlink.net 

USA NY Bayside Alexander Chan 718-747-2550 info@nubreedmartialarts.com 

USA NY Bayside Luigi Orlando Cuellar 718-747-2550 Sifuluigi@aol.com 

USA NY Cortland Bobby Gambitta 607-756-4961 rgambit@tweny.rr.com 

USA NY New York Chuck Giangreco   chuckjkd@yahoo.com 

USA NY McGraw Cathy Gregg 607-756-4961 cgreggOl@TWCNY.rr.com 

USA NY So Ozohne Park  Rodney Llibramonte 718-461-0700 rodney@ProgressivemartialArts.com 
USA NY Flushing  Jose R. Martinez       

USA NY Fresh Meadows Nicholas Sacoulas 718-461-0700 NYJKDC@aol.com http://www.progressivemartialarts.com 

USA NY Cortland Kevin Seaman 607-756-4961 kseaman579@aol.com http://www.ewmaa.com/ 

USA NY Flushing Daniel Suarez 718-461-0700 daniel@ProgressiveMartialArts.com


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

USA TX Wichita Falls Harley Elmore 940-696-1254 warriorswaytx@aol.com http://www.warriorswaytx.com/ 

USA TX Dallas Valentine Espiricueta 972-241-9890 seaama@hotmail.com 

USA TX Austin Adam Ganshirt 512-892-4557 aganshirt@yahoo.com 

USA TX Houston Joseph A. McDaniel III 832-244-8769 junfan@wans.net 

USA TX Austin Ray Parra 512-797-1063


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks for the Texas posts there. That was very helpful!

7sm


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> 
> *Thanks for the Texas posts there. That was very helpful!
> 
> 7sm *



No Problem

I'm gonna contact them the ones closest to me, ask about the price and stuff...

I just finish practicing some Grados Wing Chun Street Combat, on T.V. 30mins every Thursday.


----------



## Samurai (Aug 21, 2002)

BIG Sean Madigan has some contact information on his site.  He teaches what he calls COMBATIVE SOLUTIONS but the core art is JKD.

He can be reached at http://www.combativesolutions.com

THe main gym is in the New York area as well.
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> 
> *BIG Sean Madigan has some contact information on his site.  He teaches what he calls COMBATIVE SOLUTIONS but the core art is JKD.
> 
> ...




Just saw him last night.. well last morning "3am" 
Thanks , I meant I saw his website..


----------



## bscastro (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinryu _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Just wanted to add that I've gone to a seminar of Kevin Seaman's (I think the other Cortland people are his students) and he is a great instructor. Also, my instructor mentioned that Nick Sacoulas is a quality instructor as well.

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Shinryu (Sep 5, 2002)

okie-dokie


----------

